# CJ plow to 87 Wrangler



## WeaponSeller (Nov 13, 2016)

im sure this has been discussed but I'm a bit stuck for time so I thought I'd just ask. Going to look at a CJ with a plow set up on it and wondering if it will fit my 87 YJ 4.2L 5 speed. If anyone has any insight it would be appreciated.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What year CJ?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Not without some custom mount work. the frames are very different


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

theplowmeister said:


> Not without some custom mount work. the frames are very different


CJ7 and YJ frames are not that different, A wrangler body will bolt right up to a CJ7 for the most part. Only two body mount point need to be altered.


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

kimber750 said:


> CJ7 and YJ frames are not that different, A wrangler body will bolt right up to a CJ7 for the most part. Only two body mount point need to be altered.


They are quite different. The body mounts line up but the yj frame is much wider. But wouldn't take too much to widen the old mount... I am selling a yj western mount if interested


----------



## rcer (Sep 17, 2006)

I moved my 78 meyer to my 94 yj by purchasing the mounting kit for the jeep itself. however I did remove the short angle supports and instead ran heavy angles under the axle back to the frame behind the spring mounts. That was in 1997. That unit still exists, but the jeep is shot. Decided to put a Snowdogg on my 95 yj


----------

